# دهان ملمع للسيارات (ورنيش)



## chem1982 (15 أبريل 2012)

هذة التركيبة عبارة عن مستحلب نصف سائل 

طريقة التحضير 
شمع الكرنوبا 12 جزء بالوزن شمع عسل 4جزء بالوزن شمع برافين 6جزء بالوزن حامض استياريك 7جزء بالوزن ثلاثي ايثانول امين 3جزء بالوزن ماء خمسين جزء بالوزن زيت تربنتين معدني 50 جزء بالوزن 

تصهر الشموع ثم يضاف حامض الاستياريك مع التقليب الجيد ثم يرفع المخلوط عن النار ويضاف التربنتين عند درجة 60 مع التقليب الجيد ثم يضاف الماء وثلاثي ايثانول امين يدريجي مع التقليب الهادي الي ان تحصل علي مستحلب 

اللة لا علم لنا الا ماعلمتنا 
لاتنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## مازن81 (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء على هذه المعلومات


----------



## مصطفى ابو الورد (16 أبريل 2012)

وفقك الله


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

ولكن اين اجد شمع الكرنوبا وزيت التربنتين وشمع البرافين


----------



## abdelaziz shereif (3 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## zizoamr36 (20 مارس 2016)

شمع كرنوبا غالي جدا موجود بالموسكي جنب باب الدير


----------

